# TT RS Vs Focus RS



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course? 
Am I right to be confident or shall I shut my mouth lol!?


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

jbomb said:


> So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> Am I right to be confident or shall I shut my mouth lol!?


jbomb,

A stock FRS has 300 bhp - you'll rape this car in an s-tronnic. I have had a run in down a slip road in my manual TTRS and it was easy, and yes, he was trying.

An RS350 or FRS with Mountune has ~ 350 bhp. From a standstill you'll destroy this car too due to quattro. However, once rolling I believe the in gear figures are very close to a stock manual TTRS. Your s-tronnic will still be quite a bit quicker. Get your car re-mapped and it's no contest all day.

Mad.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Encountered an FRS a couple of times, both times in the TTS. Even the TTS (mapped, of course ) pi$$ed over it :lol:

On paper you'll have the clear advantage and on the road... you'll definitely have a clear advantage!

Just don't be a pussy and dawdle around <3krpm for ages "running it in".... make sure you get out and do some hard accelerations in 3rd from 2krpm to redline then overrun back down and repeat. You'll end up with a quicker than average RS then 8)


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Encountered an FRS a couple of times, both times in the TTS. Even the TTS (mapped, of course ) pi$$ed over it :lol:


I guess a mapped TTS must be similar to a TTRS?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jbomb said:


> I guess a mapped TTS must be similar to a TTRS?


No where near. TTS would need to be stage2+ with hardware mods to = TTRS imho.... and I say that having owned both


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

mad chemist said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> ...


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha that is good news, I kinda suspected this would be the case but you can't help doubting it when so many reviews (focus RS) go on about how rapid they are -I guess that's in terms of cars within it's price and bhp range. I have found the TTRS is often described in a slightly more negative way but I guess that Is due to the fact it's price puts it up against a different caliber of competition?


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a mapped TTS must be similar to a TTRS?
> ...


It's a surprisingly quick beast the TTRS isn't it then?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember on this forum the TTRS is the quickest car in the world, no other car can beat it


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jbomb said:


> So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> Am I right to be confident or shall I shut my mouth lol!?


Show him this.... (MLR 30-130 event RAF Marham March 2011)










410bhp TTRS (Manual)
2 x 400bhp Focus RS's

A million miles away from each other, premier league vs League 1.

Then show him this from a standard S-Tronic...










That's like standard TTRS S-tronic vs modified Focus RS and the TT still wipes the floor with it.

If he wants more figures....

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_tt-rs_coupe.html
http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/ford_fo ... mk_ii.html

0-100 in 9.3 vs 0-100 in 13.0

Seriously mate, dont waste the petrol and tell him the difference is like him racing against a Ford Mondeo :lol:


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Just don't be a pussy and dawdle around <3krpm for ages "running it in".... make sure you get out and do some hard accelerations in 3rd from 2krpm to redline then overrun back down and repeat. You'll end up with a quicker than average RS then 8)


any other TTRS break-in advice... brakes, etc.? getting mine soon!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Encountered an FRS a couple of times, both times in the TTS. Even the TTS (mapped, of course ) pi$$ed over it :lol:
> 
> On paper you'll have the clear advantage and on the road... you'll definitely have a clear advantage!
> 
> Just don't be a pussy and dawdle around <3krpm for ages "running it in".... make sure you get out and do some hard accelerations in 3rd from 2krpm to redline then overrun back down and repeat. You'll end up with a quicker than average RS then 8)


So are we saying then that from day one you should drive it hard or simply do some hard runs early but for short periods then drive round sensibly for the majority of the time?


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> ...


Well I think I will quite happily waste the fuel if I'm gonna really spanking him. I'm getting battered at the mo in my TDI so revenge is sweet. Thought I would double check as it would be highly embarrassing if I acted the big man then got whooped by his racing Ford lol :twisted:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Remember on this forum the TTRS is the quickest car in the world, no other car can beat it


 :lol:

I hear the Orange ones are the fastest of them all


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Not really in the same league.

All times from SportAuto tests.

Car . . . . 0-100km/h . . 0-160 . . 0-200

FocusRS . . . 6,4 . 14,6 . 25,4
TT2.0T man 6,9 . 15,9 . 29,5
TTS Stronic. 5,7 . 12,8 . 21,9
TTRS man . .4,6 . 10,8 . 17,5
TTRS Stron . 4,2 . 10,1 . 16,8


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

jbomb said:


> So are we saying then that from day one you should drive it hard or simply do some hard runs early but for short periods then drive round sensibly for the majority of the time?


Basically yeah, in my experience to get the best out of the engine plus ensure oil usage is kept to a minimum you should do several runs at WOT over a period of a few days, but other than that drive sensibly.

And that's only after you've driven a few miles to get the engine up to normal temperature of course.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

conneem said:


> Not really in the same league.
> 
> All times from SportAuto tests.
> 
> ...


Wow massive difference in these figures 0-200 25.4 compared to 16.8 :lol: understand why Mitchy said not to waste the fuel now!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So are we saying then that from day one you should drive it hard or simply do some hard runs early but for short periods then drive round sensibly for the majority of the time?
> ...


Oh but that's going to be rubbish having to do that  can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jbomb said:


> So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> Am I right to be confident or shall I shut my mouth lol!?


I hope this is a wind up...!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

lol @ this thread :lol:

Do you guys take those graphs and tables to the pub with you? Just in case....


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

powerplay said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a mapped TTS must be similar to a TTRS?
> ...


But there's .6 seconds between stock TTS and TTRS? :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

leenx said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > jbomb said:
> ...


Where do you read that?

Between an Stronic TTS and Stroinc RS there is

1.5s in it from 0-100km/h
2.7s from 0-160km/h
5.1s from 0-200km/h


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Sod which ones quicker. The TT wins on looks and brand image alone!

I'd rather have a stock 2.0 TFSI TT than a Focus RS.

The FRS is a ford focus with a body kit - a rep mobile with a big exhaust. :roll:

Ps. I've raced a TT RS and I have to say my TT TDI was significantly quicker - I got 50mpg and it cost me less than £30k to buy plus it sounds like a V10 R8 (ok ... too much?) [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

conneem said:


> Where do you read that?
> 
> Between an Stronic TTS and Stroinc RS there is
> 
> ...


I think you're right on the 160/200 figures however the "quoted" 0-100 figures are TTS 5.2, TTRS 4.3, so 0.9s difference.

Having owned both and remapped the S, I can tell you that the S was consistently exactly 5.2 to 100 (2-up, standard) and the RS seems to be around 4s also 2-up. The S was about 5.0 with S1 remap, looks like the RS will be mid 3's with remap :lol:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

if your in the uk it's raining more often than not and the Focus doesnt stand a chance in the wet 
get a TDI quattro TT, will annoy him even more than getting beat by a TT RS


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

996cab said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So I have an S tronic on order and my best friend has just bought a lovely Focus RS. He keeps ribbing me about how his RS is going to be quicker than my RS (all in good fun) I was overtly confident this wasn't the case although it runs high Bhp and every review I have read states how quick they are. Anyone in a stock TT RS had a play with a stock Focus RS in legal conditions off course?
> ...


It's not a wind up it's just a bit of harmless fun, blimmey what's a car forum for if were all not on here getting excited about things that our girlfriends or wives would find pathetic and boring, it's all good fun.

I know my question may have been an obvious one or even slightly juvenile, but it's not harming anyone and gets us all talking


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Anakin said:


> if your in the uk it's raining more often than not and the Focus doesnt stand a chance in the wet
> get a TDI quattro TT, will annoy him even more than getting beat by a TT RS


Already got a TDI fella lol


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

mcmoody said:


> Sod which ones quicker. The TT wins on looks and brand image alone!
> 
> I'd rather have a stock 2.0 TFSI TT than a Focus RS.
> 
> ...


Off course it wins on the brand and image front but I wouldn't be changing from a TDI TT to an RS if I didn't care about it's performance! Maybe that's just me though, I may be 30 now but my mind is still how It was when I was 17 driving round in my 1.3 Astra silver shadow 8)


----------



## Axel1 (Jul 17, 2011)

mcmoody said:


> I've raced a TT RS and I have to say my TT TDI was significantly quicker - I got 50mpg and it cost me less than £30k to buy plus it sounds like a V10 R8 *(ok ... too much?) *


just a little... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

conneem said:


> Not really in the same league.
> 
> All times from SportAuto tests.
> 
> ...


You sure that Focus RS time isn't the MK1?

I've driven a FRS & it was alot quicker than that. Also for the money i still state very little on the market can generate quite so much automotive hoonery. They really are an amazing piece of kit & an absolute bargain & i can see past the badge 

Just checked, it is the MK1 that's 6.4, the MK2 is either 5.7 or 5.4 (depending on the publication).


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

MK1 mk2 , they are both night and day V a mapped TTRS

if a TTRS is quicker than a GTR to 100mph you can see the Focus is nowhere.

now send me the £50 you owe me, as the bet was 0-100mph and a gen one GTR is not in the 7's like Mitchys car is.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> MK1 mk2 , they are both night and day V a mapped TTRS
> 
> if a TTRS is quicker than a GTR to 100mph you can see the Focus is nowhere.
> 
> now send me the £50 you owe me, as the bet was 0-100mph and a gen one GTR is not in the 7's like Mitchys car is.


When, sorry i mean if it's proved then i'll gladly send you £50 (or take it off you). But GPS logs on Mitch's own car taken by Mitch himself is as much a verification or fact as i am Michael Jackson.

I like your optimism though :lol:

Just re-reading your post, are you now trying to kid yourself that a stock TTRS is quicker than a GT-R


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> MK1 mk2 , they are both night and day V a mapped TTRS
> 
> if a TTRS is quicker than a GTR to 100mph you can see the Focus is nowhere.
> 
> now send me the £50 you owe me, as the bet was 0-100mph and a gen one GTR is not in the 7's like Mitchys car is.


Really :lol:

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r.html

That's the very 1st generation of GT-R's (non EU spec) so they're actually a touch slower than the Gen 1 EU cars as they a few BHP & lbsft down & the transmission software not quite as slick.

I accept cheques, PayPal or bank transfers :lol:


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > MK1 mk2 , they are both night and day V a mapped TTRS
> ...


W7 PMC

That 0 - 150 mph of 26.6 s has got to be wrong for the GTR. A stock TTRS on the same site is quoted at 28.5 secs. Also the 100-150 mph time for both cars is almost identical at 18.8 secs vs 19.2 secs for the RS. From this you'd expect the mapped s-tronnic TTRS to be quicker above 100 mph than the GTR.

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_tt-rs_coupe.html

Very strange??


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

On the same site it also said the TTRS is slower than a Fiat Panda


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

hope88 said:


> On the same site it also said the TTRS is slower than a Fiat Panda


I missed that one hope.

Mad.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mad chemist said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


No idea as not my experiences, but according to Mitch (i think) the differences between stock/mapped/manual/S-Tronic at speeds above 100mph are minimal.

The GT-R is designed & set up (stock) for lightning quick acceleration & amazing handling, it's perhaps not geared for 100-150 mph runs, but it does top out at 193mph which i'd hazard a guess a stock or tuned TTRS wouldn't.

All performance cars have a sweet spot as for instance my M5 would be slaughtered off the line by my GT-R, however it would gradually (due in the main to gearing) start to catch the GT-R at speeds over 130mph as if you recall from the original press articles, the E60 M5 could (de-restricted & with enough tarmac) top out at around 204mph. The best i've seen in my car was a genuine 197mph & it was still pulling but i've no idea with enough room what it could have achieved. Have seen a youtube clip of a GT-R doing 205mph but i don't know what levels of tune it was running.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> You sure that Focus RS time isn't the MK1?
> 
> I've driven a FRS & it was alot quicker than that. Also for the money i still state very little on the market can generate quite so much automotive hoonery. They really are an amazing piece of kit & an absolute bargain & i can see past the badge
> 
> Just checked, it is the MK1 that's 6.4, the MK2 is either 5.7 or 5.4 (depending on the publication).


Here is the SportAuto test for the figures 

http://www.sportauto-online.de/einzelte ... tml?show=4

Here is the SportAuto supertest for the RS they did later and got better figures but still slower than a TTS. It's best to stick with one publication as you can be more sure of the timing setup used 

http://www.sportauto-online.de/supertes ... tml?show=4

0-100km/h 6,1s
0-160km/h 13,8s
0-200km/h 23,2


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

conneem said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You sure that Focus RS time isn't the MK1?
> ...


Is a tad weird as Fastest Laps seem to use Sportauto but their times etc. are different.

http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/ford_fo ... mk_ii.html
http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_tt-rs_coupe.html

Saying that, no-one is doubting the quicker car in a sprint, so the O/P has nothing to worry about & tbh i'd likely take a TTRS over a FRS. No getting away from the exceptional value the FRS represents & bang for buck they're a cracking piece of kit & when i last drove one i struggled to stop giggling the entire time i drove it. Look at the Nordschleife times as the FRS is only 17secs slower than the TTRS so across country they are rapid


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Is a tad weird as Fastest Laps seem to use Sportauto but their times etc. are different.
> 
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/ford_fo ... mk_ii.html
> http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_tt-rs_coupe.html
> ...


Fastest laps use the fastest proven times anyone submits 

even mixing the 0-100km/h from one test to the 0-160km/h and the 1/4 mile from another source, that is why the figure don't add up sometimes


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

If it makes any difference i had a play with a new focur rs in my mk1 tt (225 stage 1) and there was literally nothing in it up to 100mph so i don't think you've got anything to worry about!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

jackmontandon said:


> If it makes any difference i had a play with a new focur rs in my mk1 tt (225 stage 1) and there was literally nothing in it up to 100mph so i don't think you've got anything to worry about!


That does make a difference


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

jbomb said:


> jackmontandon said:
> 
> 
> > If it makes any difference i had a play with a new focur rs in my mk1 tt (225 stage 1) and there was literally nothing in it up to 100mph so i don't think you've got anything to worry about!
> ...


Just found this interesting comparison of the FRS350 vs a stock TTRS:

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel3312-2811.htm


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Had a little encounter with a mapped FRS this morning (I know as he said he just had it mapped to 400bhp a few weeks back at the lights). Lets just say there is nothing to worry about in a mapped TTRS. 2nd & 3rd were where the FRS could just about hangon - although dropping back - but not as much as I expected (I did miss third gear mind you !!!). From 4th - there was a significant difference.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

my dads bigger than yours


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRS slower than a TTRS roadster? Now thats a new one...


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Not really in the same league.
> ...


my 17k mk2 seat leon cupra k1 with 2 grands worth of bolt ons was quicker than several 360-400bhp FRS. The k1 was also quicker than my stock ttrs till silly speeds


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well i owned a FRS which had a Mountune conversion and for the money it is a quick car , but not as quick as you may think!

I now own a TTC tfsi and i love the car, it is head and shoulders above the FRS in every department less performance.

The main problem with FRS is that you get far too many people wanting to race you and it attracts a lot of attention from the younger generation.

TTRS every day of the week for me and hopefully next year i'll have one!


----------



## huggy85 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a guide to comparison from my personal experience today the my remapped 2.0T was more or less a identical interms of outright acceleration. I'm guessing the Frs was stock.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a tuned Megane R26, which has often left standard FRS's.
I've yet to compare it to the TT RS properly,but it seems like the Rs will leave it easily through the gears,but will possibly be slower in gear up to 220 km/h
The only time we had both cars on the Autobahn,I was faster from 130-220 km/h but I found out afterwards,the Mrs only used 5th gear in the Megane.
The worrying thing is,the RS was only slightly faster using 4th/5th


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> I have a tuned Megane R26, which has often left standard FRS's.
> I've yet to compare it to the TT RS properly,but it seems like the Rs will leave it easily through the gears,but will possibly be slower in gear up to 220 km/h
> The only time we had both cars on the Autobahn,I was faster from 130-220 km/h but I found out afterwards,the Mrs only used 5th gear in the Megane.
> The worrying thing is,the RS was only slightly faster using 4th/5th


Your RS is standard right?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

yes,standard .Hopefully not for long.
Now the Mrs has got used to driving the Megane,and the RS is run in,I'll have to get round to videoing the cars.
I'm very interested to see how the Meg does


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> yes,standard .Hopefully not for long.
> Now the Mrs has got used to driving the Megane,and the RS is run in,I'll have to get round to videoing the cars.
> I'm very interested to see how the Meg does


my k1 was quicker rolling than the stock TTRS till 6th gear, at which point the TT started to reel it in.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > yes,standard .Hopefully not for long.
> ...


What was your K1 running? Standard arnt they 265bhp and 6.0 - 60?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jbomb said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


360bhp, 1/4 mile in 12.9 secs.

rolling from 30mph in 3rd gear in the k1, 2nd gear in the TTRS and the k1 used to leave it behind quite easily.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

That's some fairly heavy modding on that car isn't it? If you carried out the same amount of work on a RS I would imagine the roles would be reversed and by a healthy amount, would you agree?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jbomb said:


> my k1 was quicker rolling than the stock TTRS till 6th gear, at which point the TT started to reel it in.


What was your K1 running? Standard arnt they 265bhp and 6.0 - 60?[/quote]

360bhp, 1/4 mile in 12.9 secs.

rolling from 30mph in 3rd gear in the k1, 2nd gear in the TTRS and the k1 used to leave it behind quite easily.[/quote]

That's some fairly heavy modding on that car isn't it? If you carried out the same amount of work on a RS I would imagine the roles would be reversed and by a healthy amount, would you agree?[/quote]

k1 had a remap, fuel pump upgrade, downpipe exhaust uprgade, and a ITG cold air intake.

The stage 1 TTRS easily left behind the modded k1 to the point where I was left wondering if my mate was still trying to keep up lol


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

What was your K1 running? Standard arnt they 265bhp and 6.0 - 60?[/quote]

360bhp, 1/4 mile in 12.9 secs.

rolling from 30mph in 3rd gear in the k1, 2nd gear in the TTRS and the k1 used to leave it behind quite easily.[/quote]

That's some fairly heavy modding on that car isn't it? If you carried out the same amount of work on a RS I would imagine the roles would be reversed and by a healthy amount, would you agree?[/quote]

k1 had a remap, fuel pump upgrade, downpipe exhaust uprgade, and a ITG cold air intake.

The stage 1 TTRS easily left behind the modded k1 to the point where I was left wondering if my mate was still trying to keep up lol[/quote]

WOW it made that much difference, I like the sound of that 
Sounds like a stage 1 on an RS takes it into a different league!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

....so I drove my friends Focus RS today. I have to say it was very impressive considering it's price point. I'm not gonna get into build quality or image but purely as a driving experience it really was very good and felt very quick!
Now I drive a TDI TT at the moment and my last 'fast' car was a stage 1 fiat coupe 20v turbo so Its been a while since I have experienced a quick car but that focus really surprised me.

If the s- tronic RS really is that much quicker then I cannot wait! I'm sure the manual TT-RS I test drove didn't feel that much different in overall pace to the focus but I guess it must be!

Anyway thought I would just let you know my thoughts.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

jbomb said:


> ....so I drove my friends Focus RS today. I have to say it was very impressive considering it's price point. I'm not gonna get into build quality or image but purely as a driving experience it really was very good and felt very quick!
> Now I drive a TDI TT at the moment and my last 'fast' car was a stage 1 fiat coupe 20v turbo so Its been a while since I have experienced a quick car but that focus really surprised me.
> 
> If the s- tronic RS really is that much quicker then I cannot wait! I'm sure the manual TT-RS I test drove didn't feel that much different in overall pace to the focus but I guess it must be!
> ...


jbomb,

The TTRS has a far flatter torque "curve" over a wider rev range, so the peaky FRS may "feel" a bit quicker. My WRX STi PPP (300 bhp) felt ballistic, but had a very narrow 2000 rpm power band - the TTRS is still way faster.

Mad.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

mad chemist said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > ....so I drove my friends Focus RS today. I have to say it was very impressive considering it's price point. I'm not gonna get into build quality or image but purely as a driving experience it really was very good and felt very quick!
> ...


It's really interesting comparing the way cars deliver their performance and the sensation you get while driving them.I had a C63 on test drive for a day and that car felt like it was on a wave in terms acceleration, I didn't get the 'drop kick' in the back I was expecting but the way it reached silly speeds so quickly was great plus the noise :evil:


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

It's really interesting comparing the way cars deliver their performance and the sensation you get while driving them.I had a C63 on test drive for a day and that car felt like it was on a wave in terms acceleration, I didn't get the 'drop kick' in the back I was expecting but the way it reached silly speeds so quickly was great plus the noise :evil:[/quote]

I agree, all cars do feel very different. My old 135i felt more like a lager (say 5 L) normally aspirated engine instead of a 3L TT. That is, until I turned the wick up to 420 bhp 

Anyway, I bet you can't wait till September - I know exactly how you feel. The wait will be worth it. Also MRC are now able to OBD flash all the newest TTRS, so it won't be long before you've got to give these guys are ring as well 

Mad.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

mad chemist said:


> It's really interesting comparing the way cars deliver their performance and the sensation you get while driving them.I had a C63 on test drive for a day and that car felt like it was on a wave in terms acceleration, I didn't get the 'drop kick' in the back I was expecting but the way it reached silly speeds so quickly was great plus the noise :evil:


I agree, all cars do feel very different. My old 135i felt more like a lager (say 5 L) normally aspirated engine instead of a 3L TT. That is, until I turned the wick up to 420 bhp 

Anyway, I bet you can't wait till September - I know exactly how you feel. The wait will be worth it. Also MRC are now able to OBD flash all the newest TTRS, so it won't be long before you've got to give these guys are ring as well 

Mad.[/quote]

Your dead right, I'm doing the classic and trying to convince myself I won't have it remapped but as they say 'resistance is futile' lol
My other best mate has a Z4 Mcoupe so the 3 of us are sure to have some fun. Were all off to the evo triangle early oct so should be able to put the TT through it's paces!


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting thread.

My highy tuned Q-car (Skoda Fabia VRS Diesel) gave a two year old Ford Focus RS a good spanking down Santa Pod in July.
Once in third gear and on the turbo he just couldn't keep up.

I posted a 13.6 seconds quarter mile with a terminal speed of 104 mph.
The FRS was a good half a second behind me.

I'm looking at buying a TT-RS Coupe S-tronic now. I'm hoping that's even faster after some tweakage... 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > conneem said:
> ...


That's nice. No doubting the TTRS is quicker or even your modded Cupra, but the stats posted were for a MK1 so I quoted the correct ones. I also quoted the difference round Nordschleife between TTRS & FRS was about 17secs so the 2 cars are hardly poles apart.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> That's nice. No doubting the TTRS is quicker or even your modded Cupra, but the stats posted were for a MK1 so I quoted the correct ones. I also quoted the difference round Nordschleife between TTRS & FRS was about 17secs so the 2 cars are hardly poles apart.


The focus RS 'ring laptime is a factory effort benchmark. The TTRS time we speak of was done by a magazine journo.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > That's nice. No doubting the TTRS is quicker or even your modded Cupra, but the stats posted were for a MK1 so I quoted the correct ones. I also quoted the difference round Nordschleife between TTRS & FRS was about 17secs so the 2 cars are hardly poles apart.
> ...


It's track knowledge around there that will always outweigh car knowledge so in most cases I'd expect a journo (most quoted for Nordschleife are German) to be faster than factory drivers. Obviously some exceptions will apply but I doubt Ford is one of those exceptions.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Mate are you smoking a pipe. You expect a journo who has to give the car back in one piece to be a quicker driver than fords Focus RS's development driver (who will have done hundreds of 'ring laps during development) who has been given a task to set the fastest lap time round the 'ring by any means? :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bless, if only you could open your eyes :-*

Exceptions occur but given most of the Journos who's Ring times get posted are German & I think you'll find spend a lot more time there than Ford's development driver & have completed far more laps in a far wider variety of cars, thus a tad more rounded :lol:

Perhaps the Ford test driver has greater experience but I'd guess it will be far less than the SportAuto test drivers.

Check the other head to head track times that are both posted by Journos [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

just done the howfast timed event

just so happens there were two TTRS's there and two RS Focus's

times are

TTRS 125.3
TTRS 127.0

Focus RS 130.7
Focus RS 137.7

as for the 17 second quote 17 seconds at 175 mph is a long way, that's like a whole 1 mile behind 

people are fighting to get 1 second off a ring time these days 17 seconds is a lifetime.

And I'll quote the MLR 30-130 times again for you
Jasons car with 420BHp 14 seconds
the two RS focus's both tuned to 400+BHp +20 seconds.

The Focus RS is one of the most over rated cars atm and is just plain slow.

And to top it off Paul you still have not found a gen 1 stock GTR which can do 0-100mph in under 7.7 seconds , but you say it can.

I'll not go into the 911 Turbo S figues again which you think are still slower than the GTR.

Talk about blinkered


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> just done the howfast timed event
> 
> just so happens there were two TTRS's there and two RS Focus's
> 
> ...


What makes me chuckle Mrd is your continued defence when no-one has threatened this TTRS crown with a FRS :lol:

I merely said that one of the times posted was for a MK1 & that for their money they're a cracking car. I'd even likely own a TTRS over a FRS.

You'll find I did post a Gen 1 stock GT-R 0-100 taken from Fastestlaps & that would have been a JDM car that's in fact slightly slower than an EDM Gen 1. You'll also find many 997 Turbo S times quoted as well. That said I'd certainly buy a Turbo S over a GT-R if they were half price :lol:

Kettle, pot black my friend :mrgreen:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

fast laps quote the fastest ever recorded with no proof and that is still 7.8

which if my maths is correct is slower than a proven TTRS s-tronic posted by Mitchy and thats on his 1st go
which I put money on he will post faster very soon.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Now now gents, handbags away :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

powerplay said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a mapped TTS must be similar to a TTRS?
> ...


My TTS posted 4.77s to 60 and 13.2s 1/4mile at Inters in blistering heat, not too shabby for an S [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> fast laps quote the fastest ever recorded with no proof and that is still 7.8
> 
> which if my maths is correct is slower than a proven TTRS s-tronic posted by Mitchy and thats on his 1st go
> which I put money on he will post faster very soon.


That's too funny to be worthy of a sensible response :lol:

Fastest laps isn't proven but Mitchy's is? Do you watch soap operas & see them as reality TV :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > fast laps quote the fastest ever recorded with no proof and that is still 7.8
> ...


in other words you quoted a fastlap time off there web site which was not really a time, so infact you still have no time of a stock one going any faster. :lol:

I don't see whats funny, I'll take any members stock figures from any vbox or any magazines times for it.

Just show me one

you just don't want to pay me £50 but keep failing on why I should infact pay you [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Still laughing :lol:

Like I said, if by some miracle you do win this bet then I'll gladly pay you, but by my best calculation it's still you who owes me?

What makes you think the Fastestlaps data is incorrect given they've no doubt gathered it from reputable sources including Mfctr stats/tests, magazines & Journos, they're not derived from someone calling up with random data from their own tests :lol:

Not doubting Mitchy's data, but only he knows the conditions etc. so who in their right mind would take it as factual & over published figures from reputable sources 

It's ok however because I'm fairly sure over the coming months a head to head will be arranged & then I can decide how to spend your money [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Figures from sportauto mag has the old GTR still faster than any RS tested,and that includes Hohenesters 475ps Hybrid.
GTR
0-100 km/h = 4.1
0-160 km/h = 8.5
0-200 km/h = 13.1

Standard Stronic.

0-100 km/h = 4.2
0-160 km/h = 10.1
0-200 km/h = 16.8
Tests done at Hockenheimring under similar temps.
Hohenester stage 2(475 ps) only starts showing it's extra power above 100 mph,as the 420 ps set virtually exactly the same times but older cold conditions.

0-100 km/h = 4.0 secs
0-160 km/h = 9.4
0-200 km/h = 14.2

going by these times, it is going to be very close between a tuned RS Stronic and the GTR up to 100 mph


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

i see you guys are still arguing over this :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

keep feeding the fire


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Im with Paul on this subject just had a friend test drive a 2012 GTR , he currently owns a CL AMG . Ok the Merc's not a sports car but it's no slouch either 60 in 4.2 and 1/4 mile in 12.6. He stepped out of the car amazed at the performance (not build quality) of the GTR. Ive said if before and i'll say if again a TTRS stronic or manual, remapped stage 2 wont compare in my mind keep up with the GTR in acceleration.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaybyme said:


> Figures from sportauto mag has the old GTR still faster than any RS tested,and that includes Hohenesters 475ps Hybrid.
> GTR
> 0-100 km/h = 4.1
> 0-160 km/h = 8.5
> ...


They're possibly the slowest times (for both cars) I've seen. Can't recall the difference between 60-62 as no gear change in the GT-R would occur, but for the MY09/10 the 0-60 is 3.5 secs with LC & the newer MY11 is 3.0. Both models have seen slightly better times under perfect conditions etc. but these are the norm. Can't recall Audi's figures but IIRC it's low to mid 4's for the S-Tronic although the TTRS-GT-R debate is for a Stage 1 TTRS S-Tronic.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> i see you guys are still arguing over this :lol:


It's purely a debate.

I am gonna bite the bullet though & take a TTRS S-Tronic out for a spin to balance up my opinions on performance as I can only make reference to stock or tuned GT-R's & my own previous cars. Also took a FRS out for an extended test drive last year. Back to the actual topic though, a FRS is not going to threaten even a stock TTRS & I'd doubt you could tune the FRS to get close enough to worry the TTRS.

Will stand by my opinion though that the FRS is a very capable motor & a massive giggle to drive & i dare anyone not to lol. Given it's price point it does represent good value if you can see past the badge & I'd be happy to own one (only in White though) 8)


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

But if I were looking at the FRS, I would just buy a Megane RS250,and remap it to over 300 hp.
Far cheaper and better than the FRS,just doesn't sound as good.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaybyme said:


> But if I were looking at the FRS, I would just buy a Megane RS250,and remap it to over 300 hp.
> Far cheaper and better than the FRS,just doesn't sound as good.


I've never owned a Renault & never driven these new breed of RS's or Trophy's but I'd never own a French car & I just don't buy into the Renault Motorsport Marque or Heritage, however I do appreciate they're meant to be very capable cars. It's all down to personal choice but I'd take the FRS, however I chose a Nissan over something more sexy from Germany or Italy


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The times in sportsauto are fully fuelled and 2up,so they will always be slower times than some other tests,but they are always carried out on the same stretch of the Hockenheimring.
I have a tuned Megane R26,so obviously I like Renaultsport cars.
The Renault is a far better drivers car than the FRS imop,
In many ways it's a better car than the TT RS for out and out fun.
If you have a chance jump in a R26R or well sorted R26,RS250 for a drive on track,you will be surprised as to how good they are.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

To compare,times for the new GTR are as follows
0-100 km/h = 3.3
0-160 km/h = 7.4
0-200 km/h = 11.5
they do say that the new model has a far better launch control .
Car weighed in at 1784kg fuelled


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There may be a new FRS coming out, loaded with 380 out of the box.
May be too much power for a FWD to hold onto, but we will see.
This may give the TTRS a scare..but we will see.
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaybyme said:


> The times in sportsauto are fully fuelled and 2up,so they will always be slower times than some other tests,but they are always carried out on the same stretch of the Hockenheimring.
> I have a tuned Megane R26,so obviously I like Renaultsport cars.
> The Renault is a far better drivers car than the FRS imop,
> In many ways it's a better car than the TT RS for out and out fun.
> If you have a chance jump in a R26R or well sorted R26,RS250 for a drive on track,you will be surprised as to how good they are.


Cheers 

I don't doubt that & have only heard good things about them. May be worth a punt as a track toy so will defo take a look.

Never gave the FRS a second look until i drove one & was amazed at how well it drove, but more amazed at how much fun it was to drive.


----------

